# Seeking particular piece of choral music



## bob (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello all,

New member, first post! 

On holiday, driving around France in 1996, listening to the radio - a piece of music came on that was so hauntingly beautiful that I remember it to this day, but cannot recall who or what it was. When I came across this forum, thought I'd take a shot in the dark. I realize I have very little to offer in the way of references.

It was a small choir - about 6 to 10 members - both men and women. They were of some Nordic origin - Dutch, or Norwegian, or something like that. Performing in a European cathedral with awseome acoustics, a cappella.

The piece started out with a single alto voice that could even have been a man. Joined in a measure or two by a second, then third, then...and so on. There were words - but I believe it was in Latin. The voices were crystal clear, clean and pure. The acoustics were perfect. The music was gentle, harmonious, lilting. 

It will not be a hardship if I have to listen to many similar pieces from suggestions to find this one. Thanks for any you can provide.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh, shucks, that's about anything from the Renaissance. The most popular are Palestrina or Josquin, so maybe it's from one of them. I don't think it's Palestrina's Missa Papae Marcelli, but you can try it. Or it could be William Byrd's Mass for Four Voices.


----------



## bob (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I took a listen. Agnus Dei of the Missa Papae Marcelli comes pretty close. I found a version by the franco-flammand polyphonie, which sounds like it could well be what I had in mind.

However, knowing now what period and style I'm looking for, I have a whole new music collection to compile because this stuff is super.

Thanks.


----------

